# A daerht ni hcihw lla eht sdrow era tleps sdrawckab



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A elttil reickirt, tub llits htrow ti!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I kniht ym deah si gniog ot edolpxe.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

hO on, ton rehtona eno fo eseht sdaerht...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

eeF, if, of, muf! I llems eht doolb fo na namhsilgnE!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

You're all mad, mad I tell you!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> You're all mad, mad I tell you!


noitcerroC: "er'uoY lla dam, dam I llet uoy!"


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr Owl ate my metal worm


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

No, Mel Gibson is a casino's big lemon


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Dammit, I'm mad!

(kO I ylbabrob did ton wollof eht selur...)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Argh! I can't take this (the thread) anymore! It's killing my brain! Don't post anything else!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

^ cneH, cneh, cneh...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I nac yldrah dnatsrednu eht esoprup fo lla eseht yllacitsiugnil degnellahc !sdaerht


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

erus eb ot lla ta siht fo yna dnatsrednu I erus ton m'I


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

!thgin dooG .rewsna eht si egaC nhoJ


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

now mom racecar


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

˙˙˙˙pɐǝɹɥʇ sᴉɥʇ ƃuᴉpɐǝɹ sɯǝlqoɹd ǝʌɐɥ ᴉ


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey Fonsi!...........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> !thgin dooG .rewsna eht si egaC nhoJ


 kcehc ot tsuj niaga netsil


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ew tsum eb yrev derob ereh no klaT lacissalC!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

nostaW raed esac eht eb llew yrev dluoc taht kniht I seY


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I thguoht ti saw dlo hsilgne tsrif.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hcnerF ro namreG ton os


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...tsrif taht sdrawkcab eno won siht hgis... yhw?????? *seirc


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

tsal naht tsrif eb ot reteeB


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> tsal naht tsrif eb ot reteeB


retteb*

eseraVgniddiKUReiddE uoy rof ti dexif i ereht


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

won retteb hcum os sleef s'taht sknaht ,hA


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> won retteb hcum os sleef s'taht sknaht ,hA


emoclew era uoy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ti noitnem t'noD


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think he was a welder from Rotherham. I'll Google it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Merl said:


> I think he was a welder from Rotherham. I'll Google it.


:O sdrawkcab epyt ot dessopus er'uoy

murof tcerrocni eht ni era uoy sselnu


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

sdoM eht ot troper lliw ew ro ,haeY :lol:


----------

